# Cold temps in New England



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

So what are you other New Englanders doing to keep warm in this nasty cold spell thats hitting us and going to stay?

Or anyone else who is in cold temps... what are you doing to stay warm. 

BRRR. I'm Cold! Need a little :cheers: to keep me warm. LMAO!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well i suppose i'm not in New England. but we've had -40 to -15 temps for the last 5-6 weeks. but today, it got up to +40F and was raining /snowing with 100mph winds (big change, and i rather it'd just be cold with no wind) so they canceled school  . day off!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

dont know what the temps are going to be - kind of rather not know so I dont anticipate and get myself all bent out of shape.

brother is in Chicago, left me a facebook message that said tomorrow high of -1 windchill -30 :shocked:


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Sends some sun your way! I'm sorry but it was 84* here in sunny Southern California today :sun:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Our weather is starting to warm up. As the snow melts the mud appears. We have a lot of clay in our mud so when we go down our road we have to get our momentum going and not stop or we will sink. 
Here in southern Utah on the plains we have a large temp change between night and day. Last week at night we would get down between 0 & -10. During the day we would get up into the 40's. As long as our wind doesn't pick up 40 is wonderful. Just so you all know we get enough wind and strong winds that we put in a wind generator. This week has been wonderful low winds, above zero at night and into the high 40's. When it gets cold we keep the stove stoked. If I can't snuggle with my hubby I snuggle with the dogs.
Suellen


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Its -20 here this morning, and thats without windchill! Its not windy luckily. The power went out last night and froze the pipes in our kitchen and all of the goats water had 3 inches of ice on it.

Still waiting for global warming to kick in, ha yeah right :roll:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

haha today I am dying in heat

It was 42 degrees celcius, with it like 107F

Plus i was at my cousins and they only have fans :O


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ahh! Not fair! I hate the cold!

I have the heat lamp up for the goats since it's so cold out. I don't usually have that thing going unless there are kids. 

*(Insert a smiley freezing its butt off here)


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Today, our high is supposed to be around 5F with windchills around -15F. 

I just make sure the goats have plenty of hay and I take warm water out to them 2-3 times a day. They don't seem to mind the cold as long as it isn't windy--they were all outside waiting for me this morning...

As for the humans--We use a woodstove for heat...I mean, we have a furnace but keep it set at 50F and just burn wood to save $$. It is always nice to come in from doing chores and have a warm fire to stand next too. The bad thing though, It is always cold in the morning because we are too lazy to get out of bed in the middle of the night to put wood on the fire...lol. During the day, I have gotten the temp. in our living room up to 90F but I usually try to keep it between 65-70F. 

When I go outside for chores, I bundle up--wool sweaters, coat, snow pants, mittens, hat. A tip--never wear cotton (especially socks) if you are going to be working outdoors in the cold...cotton holds moisture so when you sweat at all, your clothes will get wet (you might not even feel it, but it happens) and then that moisture can freeze, making you colder. I always wear wool or polyester/nylon next to my skin because it pulls moisture away from your body rather than absorbing it. I also wear scarves or turtle necks most of the time (even indoors) because usually if my neck gets cold, my entire body feels cold for some reason.


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

We're pretty close to FunnyRiverFarm, so it's about the same here. Layers are a definite must when going outside! This is the time of year when I look at DH and ask, why is it that we live in NW Ohio again?


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

> I'm sorry but it was 84* here in sunny Southern California today


We're just hit the 60's here. But I did see the first strawberries being sold on the corner yesterday. :dance: may have to go buy some today didn't have time yeasterday. Shelly


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Shelly said:


> > I'm sorry but it was 84* here in sunny Southern California today
> 
> 
> We're just hit the 60's here. But I did see the first strawberries being sold on the corner yesterday. :dance: may have to go buy some today didn't have time yeasterday. Shelly


Oh your asking for it! :angry: :ROFL:


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Yesterday the temp was -20 and it was very windy. I had the goats all locked in the barn but this morning -5 they all wanted to come out into the barn yard. I let them but they all started dancing the cold jig first one foot up and then another. I left the barn door open but I was too cold to stand there and see how long they were going to stay out. I will go out in a couple of hours and feed and water and put them all back in the barn . I have lots of straw bedding down and I have been keeping the hay feeders full. We have electric water heaters to keep the water from freezing. They all seem to be adapting to the cold.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

> Oh your asking for it! :angry: :ROFL:


Would it make you feel better to know that last week it very got over 40* and I only saw the sun for a couple of hours all week. We had thick nasty fog too. With the idiots who drive with no lights on and speed :roll: then can't figure out way they get hit or hit someone is they fly thought intersections because they didn't see the stop sign or light. Shelly


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

I live in the same general area as Grandmajo and FunnyRiverFarm. The thermometer read -15 at 7 this morning. I was happy to see it get up to 0 by 10!!! My goats are all in 3 sided sheds so I pile the straw up extra deep when it's going to be cold like this and they do fine. If you think about where goats originated (the dairy ones anyway) you'll realize that they do better in cold temps than they do in hot ones. They do need a place where they can hunker down out of the wind and snow, but otherwise they deal with it better than we think they will.

During the winter I haul hot/warm water out to the goats (and other animals) three or four times a day to make sure they are getting enough to drink. I make sure they've got lots of hay which helps them generate body heat. And I make sure their sheds are all facing south so they don't get the bad wind blowing in on them, and they get plenty of sun shining on them when it peeks out of the clouds.

As for keeping myself warm, this morning I was thanking the Lord for my Arctic-lined Carhartt overalls, Carhartt barn coat, and insulated Muck brand boots. Like FRF I wear turtlenecks and wool sweaters to stay warm in the house and usually have the teakettle going to make herbal tea for warming me from the inside out.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

-so jealous-

Yesterday it was -38 here, and today its supposed to be -34, with windchill. 
We haven't gotten above 0 in three days. 
We had to put a goat coat on Micky because the jerk Amos kept pulling his hair off and we didn't want him to get freezy cold.


We set our heating lower too, as we have a corn stove that we keep going. 
When we go out its 2 pairs of socks, sweatpants under jeans or lined jeans, shirt, sweater, winter overall, coat over that, face mask, hat, hood, 2 pairs of gloves, and well lined boots.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

a beautiful 70 degree's here in northern ca


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Rub it in Toth.... :hair: :help:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Seriously, now say your sorry!

:ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Amos said:


> Seriously, now say your sorry!
> 
> :ROFL:


......... VERY sorry........... :angry:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

-10 this morning and warmed to around 10 today. Definitely felt it in the barn-that biting cold that makes it hard to breath. Thankfully my barn is connected to my house, so I can step inside to warm up my hands. Also, when I fill the water bucket at the kitchen faucet, I get a break. I always wear a hat, scarf, and gloves. Snow pants over jeans, when it's below zero. I added straw today, because temps will be colder tonight. -18 to -8 in most areas and then -30 in the valleys. Molly and Zoe were already using one of the straw beds I made. All of them seem to be managing the cold. 

I shant complain though, because so many other places had much more :shocked: temps. -40 & -50, WOW!


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

-9 here right now, BRRRRR
we have wood heat, we have been staying up till about 11 pm to feed the stove, back up at 6 am its about 65 by then. I wanted to move my does into the smaller barn to keep them warmer, BUT< I have the rabbit pens in there with the turkey (she has the run of small barn) and few chickens as our chickens are free range. so in the big barn they stay, shivering, i feel so bad, extra hay for them all, sadley I had to block off their way to get ouside because one of the does kept escaping out the electric fence, which isnt on due to the fact the bottom 2 rows are buried in snow and ice.
tomorrow is suppose to the worse, and we are suppose to go get some hay that was giving to us by a summer camp that has a horse stable, 20 bails, they just dont want it, 
stay warm everyone, I heard this am that it was the same temp in Anchorage, Alaska as it was in Florida 44 degrees


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's supposed to be below 0 here tonite and in the mid single digits as a high tomorrow....with wind!

I didn't notice anyone shivering tonite when I went to feed but then it wasn't super cold yet either...still about 12*

They have a nice thick layer( been a month since I totally cleaned the barns) with lot's of wasted hay on top so they stay nice and snug, the 2 little boys sleep in the box in their shed and the smaller girls hide under the bench in theirs...Chiefs ladies,Candy's girls , snuggle down in the stall next to the inside wall and they have a nice little bed made in the bedding, so I know all of mine are going to be fine.

We have a gas well and the company that holds the lease gives us free gas, we don't have a furnace but do have 1 stove with a blower on it in the living room and 3 wall mount plaque heaters, 2 in the cellar and one in the dining room, it stays pretty decent/comfortable, but the floors are awful drafty! When it gets this cold though the main gas line on the leasee's well will freeze up, shutting off our gas and DH has had to make the very cold quad ride up the hill with channel locks and propane torch to thaw the line and pull the plunger on our regulator, the well tender will do it but it's quicker for DH to handle it than to wake up the maintence man and have him travel 25 miles to come and do it!


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Just looked and it is -11 here at 6:30am. I have no idea what the wind chill is, and I'm not even going to look, why add to the misery, lol. Our neighbor thru the mile called at 5am, he has no power, so his furnace isn't running. Seems that the cold makes the electric lines draw too tight and then they snap? Thankfully, he has a woodburner for backup!


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

New Hampshire Update:
7 am -20 according to Mr. Thermometer (please tell me he is a liar,lol) woke up thought it was Saturday (took night quil last nite, got a cold coming on, ugh) neighbor called, frozen pipes can I send the girls over to catch the bus?, YES ofcourse you can, I ran to barn earlier then I usually do to feed up, worried of course, Everyone was happy to see me,(goats and rabbits) they all have frost on them, whiskers, chins, eyebrown, brisket poor things
extra hay an grained them, will water in about 1 hour, i need


----------

